# SAITO V4PR marine steam engine info?



## John E Davies (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi; I am new here and am pretty clueless about steam.

I inherited a SAITO Star Light freighter model with a V4PR engine from my dad. The ship itself is pretty beat up and poorly assembled and painted. He was a steam nut but had relatively few mechanical skills ;(

The boiler and burner are cosmetically rough, but I suspect they are functional.

The engine is rather nice and I believe that Dad never actually ran it except for a few trials. It is oily and spins over nicely. I suspect the seals need renewing. I know the V4PR is extinct, was expensive when new, and from the little info and videos I have found, it is a very well built little engine and is desirable to collectors and model builders.

I would like to sell this stuff, can you folks help me out with info? Should I advertise on eBay or one of the steam specialty forums, what sort of price could I expect for the engine and boiler.? I honestly think the boat hull and superstructure itself is not worth much, but who am I to say?

Thanks for any assistance. I can take pics and post them if needed. Here is a video of another V4PR, mine is NOWHERE near this nice. ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNyxBwI70wI 

Here's the ship model: ... http://www.saito-mfg.com/steam-boat...light.html 


Finally, can anyone point me to a marine steam forum? 


John Davies 

Spokane WA USA


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 
There is a Steam Boat forum on RC Groups where you could post a sale listing, they do not get upset about those listing every so often. 

http://www.rcgroups.com/steam-boats-656/ 

It would be hard to set a price on it , the V4PR alone in good condition was fetching around $500-600 in better times on Ebay, now it would be less. You can PM me pictures and I can give you a relative idea maybe. 

I kind of comes down to what will you let it go for. 

Steve


----------

